# Suggestion: Block Thread



## Anneries (20/10/16)

Hi I have a suggestion, that will make my life, and I am sure other people's lives a little better on the forum.

It would be to allow a user to block a thread from showing in the "new posts". For instance, the competition posts or the classified posts.

Once I have looked at a competition and is not interested or a sell/trade item that is either not in my region or something that I do not want, I would like the option to "prevent thread from showing". 

If I want to go back to it, I can navigate to the correct subsection and look at it and IF I decide to do so, allow it again. 

Would something be possible with the forum software?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

Anneries said:


> Hi I have a suggestion, that will make my life, and I am sure other people's lives a little better on the forum.
> 
> It would be to allow a user to block a thread from showing in the "new posts". For instance, the competition posts or the classified posts.
> 
> ...


I was also hoping one could block classifieds or perhaps have them on an auto read selectable button so they dont show up when I search for new post.
I dont think its an availability with the current forum software but could be wrong.


----------



## RichJB (20/10/16)

My tabs are "Vape Discussions", "Diamond Supporting Vendors", "Supporting Vendors", "Classifieds", "International Vendors", "Off-topic", "Recent" and "Hot". So if I don't want to read the Classifieds, I don't click on the tab. Is this different for other peeps? Or are we talking about phone browsing here?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anneries (20/10/16)

I am talking about the "New Posts" tab/link right at the top of the screen. Where the red block is with the new post count. 



And I do not want to block a complete section or a specific user, because I am interested in the classifieds, and I might even be interested in that user's posts, but just not that specific one that I would like to block.


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Anneries said:


> Hi I have a suggestion, that will make my life, and I am sure other people's lives a little better on the forum.
> 
> It would be to allow a user to block a thread from showing in the "new posts". For instance, the competition posts or the classified posts.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion @Anneries - it is a good one

To my knowledge there is not something currently available for this (i.e. To block out particular threads from the "new posts" feed)

However, if you use the tabs on the home page, you can to some extent have a bit more control in what you decide to view and click on.

We will take your suggestion on board and put it on the list to investigate further.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (20/10/16)

@Silver I did a quick search on xenForo there seem to be a plugin, but it seems to have one or two issues with other plugins showing new threads/posts but I am not sure if this will affect ecigssa 

https://xenforo.com/community/resources/ignore-threads-nodes.2399/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Anneries said:


> @Silver I did a quick search on xenForo there seem to be a plugin, but it seems to have one or two issues with other plugins showing new threads/posts but I am not sure if this will affect ecigssa
> 
> https://xenforo.com/community/resources/ignore-threads-nodes.2399/



Thanks @Anneries - that is helpful
Concerned that the first reviewer says it doesnt work for "new posts"

Regarding installing new add ons, we are very nervous to just install and try out things unless we are reasonably comfortable that it wont affect anything else. We have had pretty good stability across the forum since the major server move in April and we are trying to keep things that way.

But we will look into it further when we have the time

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

@Anneries - I find it really interesting how you have been approaching forum, so you literally look at all the new posts and decide which ones you read. I approached it slightly differently, I dont even know if what I'm doing is the correct way - guess i'm still learning myself. 

Firstly I have a few users that I follow - so people that have similar vaping styles as I do, this way if they post its more than likely content that I would like to read. 




Secondly I opened the master threads that interest me, and watch those - this means I only get alerted of new post that should interest me





Then what happens is I just wait for alerts, and im about 80% sure an alert would be some information that would be of interest to me...




Finally I always keep an eye on the recent vape discussions to see what is "trending" in discussion..... 

Am I even doing it right? I dunno? Interesting chat @Anneries

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Anneries - I find it really interesting how you have been approaching forum, so you literally look at all the new posts and decide which ones you read. I approached it slightly differently, I dont even know if what I'm doing is the correct way - guess i'm still learning myself.
> 
> Firstly I have a few users that I follow - so people that have similar vaping styles as I do, this way if they post its more than likely content that I would like to read.
> 
> ...


I do it the Anneries way as well, pretty much look at everything.
You never know what might take your fancy off the beaten track, after all thats how I arrived here... vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> I do it the Anneries way as well, pretty much look at everything.
> You never know what might take your fancy off the beaten track, after all thats how I arrived here... vaping.



Its actually totally possible that i'm doing it wrong - hahahahahaha. I have no clue if what im doing is the correct way...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

I love this thread because I feel the same way... those stupid competitions that allow multiple answers are really annoying. You think there is stuff to read and it the drivel competitions. And then there is the classifieds serial bumpers...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Its actually totally possible that i'm doing it wrong - hahahahahaha. I have no clue if what im doing is the correct way...


There is no "correct way" only the way that you prefer.
#theroadlesstravelled

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (20/10/16)

I don't even go as far as @Chukin'Vape in watching forums or threads or whatever. I turn on the PC in the morning, look at the "Vape Discussions" tab where all the new posts will be anyway. Then I have a brief glance at the various vendors tabs and the Classifieds. Thereafter I mainly just watch the Vape Discussions tab. As posts are added to a thread, that thread will move to the top of the list. I can't even think of a reason to open a particular forum's page unless I'm looking for an old thread that has now vanished off the Vaping Discussions main page.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Anneries - I find it really interesting how you have been approaching forum, so you literally look at all the new posts and decide which ones you read. I approached it slightly differently, I dont even know if what I'm doing is the correct way - guess i'm still learning myself.
> 
> Firstly I have a few users that I follow - so people that have similar vaping styles as I do, this way if they post its more than likely content that I would like to read.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post @Chukin'Vape 

There is certainly no right or wrong way to browsing the forum. Seems like you have a great method going there!

Your explanation is very helpful because it gives us an indication of how members are using the forum.
The interesting part is that we as the Admin & Mod Team generally keep an eye on everything. Some of us have our areas we spend more time in - but we generally watch everything. So we seldom use these "filtering techniques"

Understanding how you do it adds value. Thanks.

Would be interesting to hear from more members how they browse the forum...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the post @Chukin'Vape
> 
> There is certainly no right or wrong way to browsing the forum. Seems like you have a great method going there!
> 
> ...


New Posts button and watching the Alerts.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (20/10/16)

Silver said:


> Would be interesting to hear from more members how they browse the forum...




Exactly like this



RichJB said:


> I don't even go as far as @Chukin'Vape in watching forums or threads or whatever. I turn on the PC in the morning, look at the "Vape Discussions" tab where all the new posts will be anyway. Then I have a brief glance at the various vendors tabs and the Classifieds. Thereafter I mainly just watch the Vape Discussions tab. As posts are added to a thread, that thread will move to the top of the list. I can't even think of a reason to open a particular forum's page unless I'm looking for an old thread that has now vanished off the Vaping Discussions main page


 
Most f the time I'm on Vape discussions and the odd occasion I go to the others. 

I don't like tapatalk either, the browser on my phone as awesome to browse the forum, feels a lot sleeker

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> There is no "correct way" only the way that you prefer.
> #theroadlesstravelled





RichJB said:


> I don't even go as far as @Chukin'Vape in watching forums or threads or whatever. I turn on the PC in the morning, look at the "Vape Discussions" tab where all the new posts will be anyway. Then I have a brief glance at the various vendors tabs and the Classifieds. Thereafter I mainly just watch the Vape Discussions tab. As posts are added to a thread, that thread will move to the top of the list. I can't even think of a reason to open a particular forum's page unless I'm looking for an old thread that has now vanished off the Vaping Discussions main page.



You are right, it is a bit of effort in the start - I think keeping an eye on the Vape Discussions Tab is what we both do. There are some similarities, in how we approach this. This makes me laugh because I never read the instruction manuals - I just do stuff and hopefully it works !


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the post @Chukin'Vape
> 
> There is certainly no right or wrong way to browsing the forum. Seems like you have a great method going there!
> 
> ...



Yeah I totally agree, It would be really interesting to see exactly how other members browse. Because I might be missing something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/10/16)

+1 on the option to block classifieds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anneries (20/10/16)

@Chukin'Vape I don't ONLY look at new posts. I mainly use that when I have 10-15 minutes to spare and want to see whats happening/new.
If I look for something specific I go to that sub section.
I am a member on a couple forums and thats the way it works for me. 
Like vaping it is a question of what works for you, no clear cut right or wrong. As long as you enjoy what you do and get something of value for you out of the experience its all good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/10/16)

Nobody needs to click a link they are disinterested in.


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Nobody needs to click a link they are disinterested in.


Its the scrolling through 3 pages of posts reading between the lines to find your interest thats the irk.
It doesnt "_flow"._

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

